# Why is NSW different in crab measure



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Have just come to realize that NSW fisheries method of measuring crabs is different to every other state :?

NSW blue swimmer legal size 6 cm NSW legal muddie 8.5 cm









Qld blue swimmer legal size 11.5 cm Qld legal muddie 15 cm










Checked out all other states (cept Vic, don't you get crabs there?) and their measurement system is all same as Qld
Becomes misleading when someone quotes size of crabs caught, have to check from which state
Ok it's not A all or B all of fishing rules and regs, just wondering if anybody can shed any light on why this is so???

kiwipea


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi kiwipea, ive only ever measured them front to back, but ive always lived in nsw. The muddies are still on the chew, i will be heading back on monday to see if i can pick up a feed. Cheers Ronnie.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmm, just like a lot of blokes who fish comps incorrectly measure and talk about their fish to "fork length" (other than in comps) when legal length is tip length. The "fork length" blokes are not a problem as they are only cheating themselves of length (All fish I can think of with a maximum size have outward curved tails)

But the crabs could be an issue. IE a QLD bloke measures a crab in NSW, QLD style, after the local tackle shop tells him the legal length for across the shell might get a nasty surprise when fisheries roll up!


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

The reason is obvious - the New South Welshman are all backwards :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Sent an email to NSW fisheries, query why NSW measure different from all other States.

Is there some reason why the measurement for Blue swimmer crabs and Mud crabs is done different in NSW to the rest of Australia?

IE: NSW the measure is "north/south" between frontal teeth to posterior, (6 cm for Blue Swimmers and 8.5 cm for Mud crabs)

Rest of Australian states measure "east/west across the shell ( Qld 11.5 cm for Blue swimmers and 11.5 For Mud crabs)

Leads to a lot of confusion amongst fisher folk when quoting size on fishing forums, and NSW peoples fishing interstate

Sure there must be a just reason. Many thanks

Yours sincerely

Evan P.

Had email back, surprise surprise  Here is the answer I received

Good afternoon Evan

Thank you for your email concerning the measurement of crabs in NSW.

The measurement of crabs (other than spanner crabs) along the body from the notch between the two most protruding frontal teeth to the centre of the posterior margin of the carapace (or shell) was originally required under the Fisheries Management Act 1935 (Repealed). This method was introduced as it was the same as that used by NSW Fisheries research scientists and is considered a more consistent method than measuring across the shell. Cross-wise measuring (as used by some other States) can result in measurement inconsistencies if the spikes on the side of crab break off.

This method of measurement is still used in NSW Department of Primary Industries (formally NSW Fisheries) scientific research on crabs (other than spanner crabs) at present. 


thanks
Eddie Douglas
Fisheries Management Officer
Recreational Fisheries Management

Fisheries Management Act 1935 we may be a bit behind the time but bloody heck :?
across measurement is from notch to notch so inconsistencies with broken spikes is taken care of. Ah well non the wiser

kiwipea


----------

